# Sponsored Discussion 1/27/06 - How Should Blower Performance Be Measured?



## Sean Adams

Late Friday Afternoon on 1/27/06 one of our sponsors - The Force - will be holding a discussion on the site - a Q&A session / open discussion... We have done this successfully at PlowSite for several years. Below is the question/topic that will be discussed in the thread next week. The discussion will go one for one week and questions will be answered by Mr. Force, a site sponsor. This thread will remain closed until the discussion takes place on 1/27/06.

Are air volume (CFM) and airspeed (MPH) the best measurements to evaluate blower performance? Some manufacturers publish numbers; others do not because there are no industry standards for testing. These same manufacturers claim there is no point of publishing performance numbers when there is nothing to keep others from falsely leapfrogging them. A 52" ceiling fan generates more CFM (5000+) than the best backpack or wheeled blower available and a commercial air pump generates more MPH than even the best backpack can produce. Yet, one without the other will never move large amounts of debris. What is the best way to measure the power of the airstream produced by a blower? Do you have any ideas?

From January 27th to Feb 3rd I'll host an open forum to try to come up with an unbiased and easily replicated test that quickly and effectively measures the force that any blower can produce.

VISIT THE DISCUSSION HERE - http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=130087

From Mr. Force - www.experiencetheforce.com


----------

